# Scared of my own car!



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, after almost a year my R32 is finally back on the road along with a new gearbox...

Took it out to make sure everything still works... wait till a long straight slip road to join in the motorway... 
All Clear... Step on the loud paddle in 2nd gear... and poop my pants! 

Totally forgot how violent the acceleration can feel in the skyline... 
Heart beating and cold sweat... followed by the signature skyline smile!!!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

congrats on gettin her back on the road mate, Beautiful 32:bowdown1:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

video!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll get some video up later... 
The one I have now is pretty poor, but I do intend to visit Santa Pod in the near future for a run up the strip... 

Hopefully within 10 seconds!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

What box is it you have now?

bob


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

fourtoes said:


> What box is it you have now?
> 
> bob


Just have the box rebuild with OS Giken internal and added the OS Giken Billet Center Plate... 
Nothing too crazy, but should be up to the job.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Reminds me of the first R32 GT-R twin turbo with around 600 bhp (25/30's 2.8, etc) I drove home (50km) from our yard in Yokohama about 11 years ago one night. Stripped out, totally raw with rock hard track suspension, big GT wing, mint condition bodywork in white, TE37's, etc. 

After having pee'd off a big black Yakuza 600SEL Benz because of the speeds I was driving at (For sport I slowed down a couple of times to let him get within a few inches of my rear bumper before demonstrating boost & finally dived across two lanes into a sliproad at the very last second - which he didn't have a hope in hell's chance of following :chuckle, I arrived home literally shaking with adrenaline...

I remember sitting there shaking & thinking about keeping that 32 as it idled menacingly...
I decided it was too extreme. I couldn't imagine being able to relax with that much power, rawness and attitude. It scared me how quick it was ... It popped my cherry for mad GT-R's I guess...

There are some cars I wish I'd kept over the years, lol :chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Reminds me of the first R32 GT-R twin turbo with around 600 bhp (25/30's 2.8, etc) I drove home (50km) from our yard in Yokohama about 11 years ago one night. Stripped out, totally raw with rock hard track suspension, big GT wing, mint condition bodywork in white, TE37's, etc. 

After having pee'd off a big black Yakuza 600SEL Benz because of the speeds I was driving at (For sport I slowed down a couple of times to let him get within a few inches of my rear bumper before demonstrating boost & finally dived across two lanes into a sliproad at the very last second - which he didn't have a hope in hell's chance of following :chuckle, I arrived home literally shaking with adrenaline...

I remember sitting there shaking & thinking about keeping that 32 as it idled menacingly...
I decided it was too extreme. I couldn't imagine being able to relax with that much power, rawness and attitude. It scared me how quick it was ... It popped my cherry for mad GT-R's I guess...

There are some cars I wish I'd kept over the years, lol :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nocturnal said:


> Just have the box rebuild with OS Giken internal and added the OS Giken Billet Center Plate...
> Nothing too crazy, but should be up to the job.


Same here buddy, (still to be fitted) how are the close ratio's feeling?

bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

600bhp stripped out GTR and a run in with Yakuza, suprised you didnt have a heart attack Miguel!
:chuckle:
bob



Miguel - Newera said:


> Reminds me of the first R32 GT-R twin turbo with around 600 bhp (25/30's 2.8, etc) I drove home (50km) from our yard in Yokohama about 11 years ago one night. Stripped out, totally raw with rock hard track suspension, big GT wing, mint condition bodywork in white, TE37's, etc.
> 
> After having pee'd off a big black Yakuza 600SEL Benz because of the speeds I was driving at (For sport I slowed down a couple of times to let him get within a few inches of my rear bumper before demonstrating boost & finally dived across two lanes into a sliproad at the very last second - which he didn't have a hope in hell's chance of following :chuckle, I arrived home literally shaking with adrenaline...
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

fourtoes said:


> 600bhp stripped out GTR and a run in with Yakuza, suprised you didnt have a heart attack Miguel!
> :chuckle:
> bob


..I have a big heart for cars 
You'll have your similar experiences Bob... speaking of which, when are you planning to get your's back on the road to scare yourself with? :bowdown1:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Dont ask.......:runaway:..... hee hee, in time for the warmer weather hopefully Miguel,  I still need to pull the engine, get the sump fixed, (the 1cm bit of welding they missed  )
Ideally id like to fit the rear end that ive been working on, (reinforced subframe and Ikeya F arms etc before then too) but it all depends on work commitments.
Then..... i'll be able to scare myself again! :chuckle:
(although its suprising how quickly you get used to the power IMHO).

bob


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i know how you feel mate, i collected my GTR from MGT racing after a long save to have my mods all done and dusted. so im at MGT and mark takes me out in the car for a wee run and im thinking bloody hell its quick, then we pull over to fill up and he jumps in the passengers seat and lets me drive back, first off as i havent used a race clutch before i stall 3 times trying to get out the garage then i get a bit pissed off with the clutch so i give it pleanty gas and off the clutch, the thing just shot off the line..............
then after droping mark back at MGT and having a chatt with the boys and mattysupra im off home, 6 hours later im home and tbh i didnt stop shaking the whole way home, as soon as i touch the gas its off, screemer pipe making all sorts of noises and a v-power haze behind me. 
the GTR in modded trim can move there fat asses and it left a impression i can tell you. as you say the skyline smile is great, i got home with my lip stuck to my teeth and a sore set of cheeks from all the grinning


love it, just love it............................now only problem is i want more, never happy eh


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Aw, sorry to hear someone missed some welding... tut, tut.
With all Ikeya F joints, it'll get very feelsome Bob...Bet you can't wait! 

Sounds like we all need some track time when the weather's warmer. 
I'm getting the itch to drive quickly just thinking about it, but it's freezing outside and the car covers are frosted, so not such a good idea. :chuckle:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

you all make me want to cry have all parts waiting since last summer to be fitted and still haven't got the time i hope soon i will start the work even though every few months when i am in Cyprus i drive her out and with the stock power it provides sometimes i cant believe how fast this car is, max i got in to was a cousins nur with gtss and 400+hp fly but still i didn't get that filling but just listening to you it makes me inpatient i want to shit my pants too in my car lol.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

DrGtr said:


> i want to shit my pants too in my car lol.


...lol that reminds me of another event when someone visiting Japan asked for a ride in my RX-7 and from one car enthusiast to another I duly obliged... 

There was a nasty niff in the car just after we crossed the rainbow bridge at some speed. When we arrived he got out and without a word walked into his hotel and the niff was gone. :chuckle:
...never did hear from him again after that.

Most people aren't afraid to be in a car with me, but this poor chap was clearly scared sh*tless. :flame:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Jerrick that's superb news fella, I know you've missed her. Look forward to some shows together again this year now :thumbsup:


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*somehow that sounds familiar*

After I got a bit confident with Harry's ( Lamb's ) old car I to a supplier of mine, also a car nutter, for a spin around our b-roads in Slovakia. He was very interested in buying a R32, unfortunately I have never heard from him again in regards to GTR's.

It has a close ration gearbox what makes it even more savage-
poor guy:chuckle::chuckle:

:wavey:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Its a Skyline what did you expect? 

Waiting for the video opcorn:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

CarCouture said:


> After I got a bit confident with Harry's ( Lamb's ) old car I to a supplier of mine, also a car nutter, for a spin around our b-roads in Slovakia. He was very interested in buying a R32, unfortunately I have never heard from him again in regards to GTR's.
> 
> It has a close ration gearbox what makes it even more savage-
> poor guy:chuckle::chuckle:
> ...


where at in Slovakia you are? i am living in Bratislava apparently maybe we can meet sometime.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Its a Skyline what did you expect?
> 
> Waiting for the video opcorn:


same here


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Everyone I have taken for a "spin" in my modestly tuned R32 is shocked by the raw acceleration of the thing, the turbo'd delivery with 4WD is truly brutal, makes the M5 seem really slow lol.


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*interesting*



DrGtr said:


> where at in Slovakia you are? i am living in Bratislava apparently maybe we can meet sometime.


never knew any other skyline owners in Bratislava, except for the ones I brought over. Yeah lets do that, why not meet up. 
Drop me a PM or so and I call you.

Take care 
see you soon
:wavey:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

CarCouture said:


> never knew any other skyline owners in Bratislava, except for the ones I brought over. Yeah lets do that, why not meet up.
> Drop me a PM or so and I call you.
> 
> Take care
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

you lot make me :sadwavey:
mines still like this









its the memories from my past experience when i use to drive it that makes me keep it regardless of how many people tell me to sell it because all it does is sit there going know were for ages but i know in time ( long time ) i will get it back on the road as long as i can preserve it ok untill then :nervous:.

realy do miss the 500+ bhp acceleration and that freedom that come with that compared to driving my 2002 rover 75 cdt lol with gear changes around 3000 rpm .

i can imagine mine will scare the crap out of me when i get to drive it again going from a diesel !! especially as im planing for another 100bhp or so on top , cant wait  skyline smiles and goosebumps :thumbsup:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

You can never get enough off the raw power delivery a GTR gives, makes me want to step out now and go for a mad spin


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll probably shit myself after my remap in march.
~600bhp 4wd compared to my little 150hp fwd VW Passat!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think its good to be scared of a car as it makes you respect it.
My Gtr is the only car that I've fely scared of


----------

